# ad22vf ?



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)

im am upgrading the front brakes on my 200sx se....will the stainless lines for an se-r fit the calipers and the chassis? 

thank you


----------



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)

no one on here has this setup....yes i searched.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Yes, they should fit. The fitting on the chassis is the same for all B14s. The AD22VF calipers have same fitting as all SR20 brakes on the B13 and B14. Make sure you get the 'loaded' calipers which contain the Torque Member.

Lew


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

slamedf150 said:


> no one on here has this setup....yes i searched.


No one has it, huh? I think at least 200 people on here and/or SR20forum has AD22VF calipers with regular SE-R SS brakelines. Even I have it. Check out nissan performance magazine:
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february04/brakes/


----------



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)

npm doesnt specify what is needed. thats why i asked. as far as i know it could have been any of the following..nx2000, b13se-r, b14se-r, as all of those list with diffrent part numbers for the lines from more than one aftermarket company.. thanks for the reply.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i have mine with goodridge lines.


----------



## d_baldguy_24 (Jul 12, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> i have mine with goodridge lines.



so, they fit all se-r b13s? what about the 1.6 b13s?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's mostly about whether you have rear discs or rear drums. The lines come in packages of 4 lines, there's a version for 4 wheel disc and a version for rear drums/front discs.

Pretty much it goes by:
B13 rear drum
B13 4-wh disc
B14 rear drum
B14 4-wh disc
.
.
.

BTW, there's a Crown SS brakeline GB on SR20forum that ends tomorrow. If you have $113 ready to spend right now, you can jump in.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

PLEASE USE THE SUSPENSION AND BRAKES FORUM.

Just because you have a b14 doesn't mean you have to put EVERY question you have in the b14 forum!!!!!


----------

